# AzJohn's Holothele incei communal tank



## AzJohn (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm just starting a new communal tank for a group of Holothele incei. I'm starting with 6 in a 2.5 gallon tank with a lot of cork and fake plants. They are from the same egg sack and are all well fed at .5".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool. I've got a similar set up. Good luck.


----------



## CakeLore (Jul 24, 2013)

Way cool! Is this a species that does particularly well in a communal setting? Also how big of a tank do you eventually plan on getting to house 6 fully grown spiders?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 24, 2013)

CakeLore said:


> Way cool! Is this a species that does particularly well in a communal setting? Also how big of a tank do you eventually plan on getting to house 6 fully grown spiders?


They can do pretty good together, provided they have enough food. This is my second go round with this species. My first attempt was with three the same size tank. They lived together as adults. Unfortunately, I ended up with a group of two males and one female. I got a nice egg sack, but the males got shipped out. When these guys are larger I'll move them up in tank size until they probably end up in a ten gallon. Ultimately, I'd like a 20 long with multiple generations. I may be starting a second tank soon. One of my females has double cluched already and she was looking fat in al the right ways. She had now sealed herself up again. I'm hoping she will molt, but it really looks like a third clutch from her. If she does have a third clutch, I'll take her out and leave her 5 gallon for the babies. 


John


----------



## CakeLore (Jul 24, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> They can do pretty good together, provided they have enough food. This is my second go round with this species. My first attempt was with three the same size tank. They lived together as adults. Unfortunately, I ended up with a group of two males and one female. I got a nice egg sack, but the males got shipped out. When these guys are larger I'll move them up in tank size until they probably end up in a ten gallon. Ultimately, I'd like a 20 long with multiple generations. I may be starting a second tank soon. One of my females has double cluched already and she was looking fat in al the right ways. She had now sealed herself up again. I'm hoping she will molt, but it really looks like a third clutch from her. If she does have a third clutch, I'll take her out and leave her 5 gallon for the babies.
> 
> 
> John


Haha wow sounds like they've been busy! Do you keep isopods for cleanliness and mite control?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 24, 2013)

CakeLore said:


> Haha wow sounds like they've been busy! Do you keep isopods for cleanliness and mite control?


I keep dwarf isopods in all of my more humid tanks.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you always keep your substrate this moist with this species?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Do you always keep your substrate this moist with this species?


Actually, no. What you see id the top half of the cocofiber a few minutes after I added the water. I do keep them pretty damp, but you want be able to squeeze water out of it.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

I was told this was a scrub species and to keep them dry with a water dish? Any thoughts? : )


----------



## Mike41793 (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool setup!


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I was told this was a scrub species and to keep them dry with a water dish? Any thoughts? : )


Trinidad receives 76 inches of rain a year. A scrubland would receive half that or less. Now Trinidad does have a dry season. During that period it rains an inch or two a month. From personal experience, do fine with a damp substrate.

John


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> Trinidad receives 76 inches of rain a year. A scrubland would receive half that or less. Now Trinidad does have a dry season. During that period it rains an inch or two a month. From personal experience, do fine with a damp substrate.
> 
> John


Thanks! I really appreciate it. I will dampen the substrate.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jul 25, 2013)

Man, I really wish I could get my hands on some of these! Every setup that I've seen has been really cool. I'm interested to see how yours do as they get older. It would be interesting to find out just how tightly they can be packed without them having issues with one another.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 25, 2013)

Good luck! I tried this last year.  Started out with 22 in a 10 gallon, and when I took a count this year I only had 8.  You're doing this with H. incei "Gold" right?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 25, 2013)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> .  You're doing this with H. incei "Gold" right?


Yes, the gold morph. So far I have well over 100 babies. I might as well try something with a few of them.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 25, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> Yes, the gold morph. So far I have well over 100 babies. I might as well try something with a few of them.


I hear ya. I just hatched out a sac of more than 100, but I'm down to around 45 now. I might do a small communal again if I can't sell them all, but I don't have high hopes for them if I try again, lol.


----------



## web eviction (Jul 25, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> Yes, the gold morph. So far I have well over 100 babies. I might as well try something with a few of them.


Haha u can send me a couple few and I will give it a shot to


----------

